# [SOLVED] fan works all the time

## queen

I have a fujitsu siemens amilo pro v2020 and the fan works all the time. I tried both with enabled fan and disabled in the kernel. I even bought a cooler pad. The cooler pad works fine, yet the laptop fan still continues to spin. There is no option to change anything regarding fan in the bios. 

Here is some output 

```

carin ~ # cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/state

state:                   ok

carin ~ # cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature

temperature:             11 C

carin ~ # cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/cooling_mode

<setting not supported>

cooling mode:   critical

carin ~ # cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/polling_frequency

<polling disabled>

carin ~ # cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points

critical (S5):           100 C

```

What can be wrong? 

Since the cooling pad works the fan shouldn't.Last edited by queen on Thu Jun 28, 2007 9:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

Probably you're looking for kernel option CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND

----------

## queen

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Probably you're looking for kernel option CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND

 

I have it enabled 

```
grep CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y
```

and here are the i2c settings in the kernel:

```
 grep -i i2c /usr/src/linux/.config

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

# I2C Hardware Bus support

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

```

----------

## toralf

Ok, and the governor is activated (I do it in /etc/conf.d/local.start) : 

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/workspace/misc $ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

ondemand

```

----------

## padoor

i dont think the fan ever stops alltogether

the governer changes its speed with temperature of cpu/system proportionately.

check the cpu load if it continuously runs at max speed. it has auto control within the fan driver.

----------

## toralf

 *padoor wrote:*   

> i dont think the fan ever stops alltogether
> 
> the governer changes its speed with temperature of cpu/system proportionately.
> 
> check the cpu load if it continuously runs at max speed. it has auto control within the fan driver.

 Right, and b/c without any load the cpu Mhz are decreased, its temparture decreases and thereby the fan speed. Iwould never directly manipulate the fan speed, b/c it _has_ obviuously a reason to run at high speed.

----------

## queen

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Ok, and the governor is activated (I do it in /etc/conf.d/local.start) : 
> 
> ```
> tfoerste@n22 ~/workspace/misc $ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
> 
> ...

 

my results are cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor performance

can i put in /etc/conf.d/local.start ondemand? or it's fixed by what the laptop selects?

I changed in /etc/conf.d/local.start to ondemand.Last edited by queen on Wed Jun 27, 2007 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## queen

 *padoor wrote:*   

> i dont think the fan ever stops alltogether
> 
> the governer changes its speed with temperature of cpu/system proportionately.
> 
> check the cpu load if it continuously runs at max speed. it has auto control within the fan driver.

 

I don't know, but my brother has a hp laptop. Since he put the cooler pad, the fan of the laptop doesn't work anymore, because the pad cools enough. my pad also cools quite well, and the fan of the laptop throws quite a warm air. 

```
top

top - 22:28:29 up  7:55,  1 user,  load average: 0.04, 0.08, 0.08

Tasks:  96 total,   3 running,  93 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  0.3%us,  0.0%sy,  0.7%ni, 99.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   1015940k total,   995472k used,    20468k free,    85396k buffers

Swap:  1984016k total,      768k used,  1983248k free,   607528k cached

```

----------

## toralf

```
n22 ~ # cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq

n22 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq # echo ondemand > scaling_governor
```

----------

## queen

 *toralf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> n22 ~ # cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
> 
> ...

 

That did the trick.  :Wink: 

It works on and off even without the cooler pad.  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

